# New Terrbis Viv



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

I had made the decision to replace the old 4ft viv that was a converted fish tank to a custom made 150cm x 50cm x 50cm made by Dale at DMS Vivaria

all plants are rescued from the old viv, along with a cork piece. with the decision to not plant a single creeper/climber. i took pups off of the broms that i had and hopefully they will thrive, even though some are very small. the back round is this stuff. it gave a nice clean finish but it looks natural in my opinion, its unfortunate that it isnt long enough to do with one piece :bash:

the viv its self is amazing, it was a bit of a challenge i extended to dale. a 5ft viv, with sloping glass bottom strong enough to hold the piece of bogwood that i had bought and to keep the clear viewing. he pulled it off fantastically :no1: it fits the shelf like a glove and looks amazing. 

to pictures 





























cheers for looking.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

Looks great Callum, which reminds me, i need to send Dale a Message lol


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Looking good, mate! :2thumb: I'm curious, though; why the no creeper decision?


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Meefloaf said:


> Looks great Callum, which reminds me, i need to send Dale a Message lol


cheers :2thumb:



the no creepers decision.. 

in my last viv, i had:

ficus pumilia 
Tradescantia
macgravia 
baby tears (iirc)
Philodendron scandens

i spent alot of time trimming, untangling and directing. all of this time, the frogs seemed to be deterred from moving over it. terribs are fatter than other darts, and they dont hop over, they seem to plough through. if i find a really nice creeper, then i may consider it.


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

plasma234 said:


> i spent alot of time trimming, untangling and directing. all of this time, the frogs seemed to be deterred from moving over it. *terribs are fatter than other darts, and they dont hop over, they seem to plough through*. if i find a really nice creeper, then i may consider it.


Haha that made me smile.
Yes your right about creepers and that's why I`ve dumped most of mine.
Very nice viv though :2thumb:.


Mike


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Callum, I really, really like what you've done with this. I like using lots of foliage and creepers but spartan planting can have a massive visual impact which is what you've pulled off here. Nice build fella.


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Yea, I took my learnings from the last viv and wanted to avoid over planting this one. If I had frogs that liked a bit more climbing or were a little more nimble then I would have planted and laid this out differently. The terribs seem to appreciate the larger open spaces, they certainly are very bold and don't give monkeys about being exposed. I had one eat a fly in a deli cup when I was moving him. :lol2:

Cheers for the kind words.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Don't I just love stuff like this,watching a keeper grow,watching him work through things,watching him learn what the frogs want so he can just f:censor:ing pull it off.:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:

Totally wicked Calz.:Na_Na_Na_Na: (look if I didn't pop that in you would think I'm jerking you chain i'm not)

Was the margravia sitensis(sp?)


Just a tickle of ice on this one mate,good for you

Stu


----------



## SouthSidePets (Mar 22, 2013)

Very good looking viv!
Cant beat Live Planted!


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks stu. :2thumb:

Guatemala Liana plant Marcgravia species 
Is how it is described on dart frog. It didn't really do much in the end. It grew really long but with few leaves. :lol2:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

plasma234 said:


> Thanks stu. :2thumb:
> 
> Guatemala Liana plant Marcgravia species
> Is how it is described on dart frog. It didn't really do much in the end. It grew really long but with few leaves. :lol2:


Had a look no pic is a great help:lol2:. Calz we have 2 margravia one is the aforementioned word,spelling again will be torture for me,but that one is bigger and more robust in growth habit,it always has wonderful pink new growth,The other smaller leaves veined white in the center,much slower growth. Now these two sit real tight,shinglers the yanks call them, to a background. So if there was a plant to climb and get out of the way of bilis,that would be the one I'd plum for. They have a habit of just one long stem,it's cause we only see the immature stage and they a re searching for light. Ben sussed that the way around this is regularly snipping out the tip,it does make them, brake out with time. Tricky plants but worth it and I repeat i think it would be great for your background to cover that join,yeah I see it mate it would bug me too. But such a cool viv I couldn't pick first time around. The leaves sometimes die back on planting,but I tend to take top of a plant and just wham it in subs on same viv,which is not condusive to great growth ,as before tricky they are. An art to rooting these. Saw a rare one in the states go for nearly 200buck,just a bloody cutting recently. 

So all this is leading you to look on the planty section DB for some margravias. I'm flat out mate,but when I get a mo. you'll get a better picture of what I'm rambling on,got a summersi viv growing in,on which it is the main climber,but it took me nearly a year to get the plant up to scratch before bunging it in viv. I'll also come back with a latin name

cracking mate properly well done:notworthy:
Stui


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

soundstounite said:


> Had a look no pic is a great help:lol2:. Calz we have 2 margravia one is the aforementioned word,spelling again will be torture for me,but that one is bigger and more robust in growth habit,it always has wonderful pink new growth,The other smaller leaves veined white in the center,much slower growth.


I belive that the second one could be the same. It grew about 6ft in length, but had very few leaves. I think you may be right about the searching for light, it was probably being out competed by the ficus . If I could find something that really shingles well then I would be interested to cover up the gap and give some backing, but those are purely for my benefit, not the frogs. Maybe a cutting from you at BAKS  

The plant section on DB annoys me, they get some wonderful plants that we simply don't have access to. :bash:


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

got the same one myself Callum, its the second one Stu describes.


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey bud,

nice viv :2thumb:

Why dont you keep your climbers to the BG? or you just want to keep it clear? it does look good.
If your looking for a nice plant I dont know if you would be interested in a pup from my racinaea crispa.

As you know it was a cluster of about 4 pups. Got two new pups coming from it since planting.

Will probably be moving a more established pup to my new viv too. So I can easy cut off a more established pup for you while im at it?

Can send via DHL at work for free :2thumb:

Pretty lame but I thought it was cool because they are from columbia too...


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi liam cheers for the compliment!

The climbers don't really stay climbing, they trail as well, you have to constantly trim and train them. I'd rather not have the hassle, and it doesn't benefit the frogs particularly, if I can find a slow growing climber that shingles really nicely I will plant it purely to cover the seem on the background.

That is a really kind offer of a plant , but I will have to decline. You have had a couple of terribs pass away, I'd rather not risk introducing anything into my viv. I don't meanit in a harsh way, but a better be safe than sorry. :notworthy:


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

Nah no offence taken. Actually feel a bit embarrassed now to be honest. At least one of us has a thinking cap on :blush:


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

thought i'd show some pics of the terribs all grown up.





























i tried them on hatchling locust the other day, borderline too large, they enjoyed the chase though and the new challenge. the good thing about locust compared to crickets is that they are too dumb to hide. plus, the high humidity kills them off in a couple of days anyway, so i dont have to worry about my plants getting munched on forever, although they had a go at a brom or two :devil: 



and a quick shot of the new addition i collected at BAKS.











he is getting along great in his grow out tub, plenty of springs and whites for him to munch on, he takes mels and hydei too.


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Got a new phone yesterday, thought I would play around with the camera. 










Can anyone tell me what that lump in his chin is?


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

The one with the lump on his chin turns out to be a defibate him. I witnessed him call for the first time today. It was followed by him getting wrestled by one of the others. Very brief but was a definate wrestle, hopefully it is just them sorting out hierarchy. The viv is so big with plenty of visiual barriers that they can both have a patch.


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

My Terribs have started splitting up in the viv so I`m thinking there is a bit of who`s the daddy going on in there.
As yet I`ve not noticed any aggression though.

Mike


----------



## johne.ev (Sep 14, 2008)

They look great Callum. Terribilis have got to be one of, if not, the most impressive of all the dart frogs imo.

Not seen any aggression in my group of nine & have not heard any calling yet. What age do they mature/call?


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

i was absolutely shocked to hear calling, i thought it was some kind of bird in the room :lol2: i thought i had seen him do some "warm-up" calls previously. 

i thought they start to mature at 18-24 months. i got mine at september BAKS and they looked to be 3-4 months ootw then. so he has really started early at under ~12months he has always been the biggest of the group. 

i can't be sure if it is male-male aggression or an over excited female, but what ever he/she did definately put the male off calling for now :lol2:


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

nice to see you again callum hope all is well my friend (you're not on faceache are you ?)


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

hi joe, i am on facepoke, i am callum kerwood on the BAKS group list. I read the posts but i don't post on there really. i have noticed that this forums has kind of died off a little bit, i do try to check everyday to see if anything is going down.. 


all is well, the pum male goes mental every day, from lights on at 9 to lights out at 8:30, it is relentless. i am yet to see any eggs or tads, and females are very elusive to me but i catch them in passing in the background. i have very densely planted the viv and it is growing like wildfire so they could spend their entire day out of my view.


i am thinking of redoing the terribs viv again, i did it on a very tight budget, and it is starting to show now, with plants wilting and it is* too *sparse imo. with the success i had with akadama and a cork tube back ground on the pum viv, i am going to save up and do a major overhaul on it spring (read: april baks) next year.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

cool, glad to hear things are going well fella


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

It`s good to see that someone else is trying to keep the forums alive Callum.
Facepish is the cause of a lot of good information being lost as people are posting it on there where it gets lost forever.



Mike


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

agree with you Mike, i use it for checking out the odd bit of talks or pretty pics ppl post, but its a nightmare keeping up with conversations on there they soon get buried by an avalanche of turd lol

It's a handy little tool to communicate to someone directly (inbox on her is nearly full and alot of it is convo's worth keeping), but i certainly will be posting my musings and questions on here.


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

There`s no denying that you still poke your head above the parapet Joe lol.
But many others have jumped ship.
Think back even 6 months to who was all posting on here.
Where are they now ?
Wasting their lives on facepish.


Mike


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

must admit there's alot less traffic on here than usual and the majority are new posters in the section


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

That's their choice Joe.
It`s them that will lose out.
Even the troll hunter has bunked off, now that's a sad day.


Mike


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

yeah I check this thread everyday at work and evenings but its very quiet... the tumble weeds pass by most days

I remember the huge convo running upto backs last year april I think... jon, adam, james, mike, joe, stu and many others many pics of mikes big hands ades pink top..... that was such a laugh 

now its very dead


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Well Dane there are supposedly 17 people logged into this section.
So where are they ?
Tumbleweeds is a good description I suppose.
Blowing around in the wind aimlessly with nowhere to plant their roots.
What a great life, yea right:roll2:


Mike


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

At the same time I think there is alot of choice now. I used to only be on here now there is poison frog, dendroworld, dendroboard and here. The hobby ain't big so the 10 people chatting are prob spread about 


Thanks 
Dane


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

It's not easy being green ...


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Looking good Callum.


Mike


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

That 1st pic the terrib looks deep in thought  


Thanks 
Dane


----------

